# Hyrum Dam



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I drove by Hyrum Monday afternoon, and there was a little ice on the far East end. I though about duck hunting there Sat. morning because there must have been a thousand ducks. Went by today, and it's 2/3 frozen. As cold as it has been and is supposed to remain, it will be completely froze up by Sunday. Depending on how cold it stays, it could be ready for fishing anywhere on the dam a few days after that. There was a guy on the far Southeast end today. He apparently walked down the hill. He was braver than I am, but through the binocs, I could see him drilling a hole. There has been ice on that portion for quite a while now as the water is shallow there. The water has not reached the row of trees that sits back there just South of Rocky Point. Don't know if that guy was fishing or just checking the thickness. Regardless, it won't be long.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Are we allowed to hunt at Hyrum I thought that was a state park? Just wondering.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I checked, and you can as long as you are not by the state park. The ducks never hang out there anyway, they are usually towards the East end, Rocky point way.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Ok then thanks.That is a nice thing to know another spot to go that is not a waterfowl management area woo hoo!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

The weather hasn't been cold enough to freeze up the rest of Hyrum. With all this snow and cloud cover, I'm guessing it may take another week. But, no way to put a boat in, as the West end to almost half way up the dam is iced in. There are a few small open patches here and there in the frozen area of the West end, so I wouldn't be venturing out just yet. After it completely freezes, it will only take a few days to become safe. Last season, I went out with a couple friends when there was only about two inches. It was scary, as the ice kept poping and cracking. -)O(- All that talking made me pucker a few times. I think I'll let it get to three good inches this year! :wink:


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

As of today, Hyrum still is not frozen. There was still a big section that is completely ice free. We drove around the dam on our way to Odgen, and the West end, even though it's completely frozen, doesn't look very solid. Still needs a few more good cold nights.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Hyrum is getting closer. A few were ice fishing near the boat ramp. I asked how thick and they saidf the ice was a little over 2". There is still a big open spot on the east end, although it's getting smaller. I'll still wait a while, but i'll keep you all posted, as I live very close to the dam.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for your updates, dunn_gary.
There will be some very happy anglers, when Hyrum is ready to fish.


----------



## bigelk08 (Oct 31, 2008)

dunn_gary, how is the ice on Hyrum? have you seen anyone fishing on the East end yet? If it looks safe I think I will make a trip up there on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I checked out the ice yesterday, and most of Hyrum is ready to go. There is a bit of open water, but that should be locked up in a day or two. There were a few people out on the East end and West end yesterday. I'm going with a friend tomorrow morning. Stay away from the open water, or if it is frozen, it won't be too thick yet. Give it a few. Just be smart and you'll be OK.


----------



## bigelk08 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info, we will see how the fishing is tomorrow.


----------

